# Ciao to the Amazon Kindle boards.



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be spending my Kindle message board time here, exclusively. I'm sure that everyone is thrilled


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Alway glad to have you around Teninx, just don't break anything 

Jodi


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Jodi. I'm being careful!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't spent too much time online this week--I've just been too busy.  But when I've peeked over at the Amazon K board, it doesn't hold very much interest anymore.  This board is waaaaay more fun!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Haven't spent too much time online this week--I've just been too busy. But when I've peeked over at the Amazon K board, it doesn't hold very much interest anymore. This board is waaaaay more fun!


U got that right. I don't post there any more.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Teninx said:


> I'll be spending my Kindle message board time here, exclusively. I'm sure that everyone is thrilled


It is great to have you here. We would not be the same without you.

And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am still answering in the FAQ thread, of course. And I try to answer questions that I haven't answered 9 million times. I've sworn off textbooks, that's for sure! LOL. But I am noticing a big slowdown in posting activity over there, overall. 

I don't think Amazon ever intended it to be a community. It was a users' group and I think primarily designed for quick Q&A. This is a much better place for all of us to be for our indepth and weighty discussions.  

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> for our indepth and weighty discussions.


Hey, watch what you say about our weight...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'll be spending my Kindle message board time here, exclusively. I'm sure that everyone is thrilled


I'm with you Teninx... this is a much better place to be!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, Teninx... after today's drama on the Amazon Boards, I have said _Adios_ to them as well. Too asinine over there for me! This is a much better place to be.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well, Teninx... after today's drama on the Amazon Boards, I have said _Adios_ to them as well. Too asinine over there for me! This is a much better place to be.


Yes, I have to say, I was a little hurt to be called a spammer! Sigh...

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't think Amazon ever intended it to be a community. It was a users' group and I think primarily designed for quick Q&A. This is a much better place for all of us to be for our indepth and weighty discussions.
> 
> L


*LOL, I didn't even know there was a forum of some sort other than the FAQ thread ;-p And...I'm learning so many new "computer" thingys ))*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I didn't even know there was a forum of some sort other than the FAQ thread ;-p And...I'm learning so many new "computer" thingys ))*


We'll turn you into a pro in no time!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We'll turn you into a pro in no time!


*LOL, so there is hope for me yet...nice  Like Kirstin...I will eventually get it.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ...This is a much better place for all of us to be for our indepth and weighty discussions.
> 
> L


We have weighty discussions? Where? 

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'll be spending my Kindle message board time here, exclusively. I'm sure that everyone is thrilled


Teninx, did you name your Kindle yet? If not, I think Reynold would be great!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne, what an excellent suggestion! Reynold it is!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have weighty discussions? Where?
> 
> Betsy


I think someone mentioned weight loss one day... does that count??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tee hee

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I officially retire from the amazon kindle boards....I visited it today and everyone seems very snappy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Well the holidays are fast approaching so maybe they are feeling the pressure.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Weighty discussion -    126 lbs. of ruff, tuff, burly wrinkles.

Do they still have the Amazon Discussions?  Who is left to talk to themselves?


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

To be fair, I think Leslie's got the right of it.  The Amazon "board" was never meant to be a real Board as this one is.  No formal Moderation, no  real Board format, etc.  I have ceased even visiting there.  A real unexpected benefit of Kindle ownership (caretaking? companionship?) is the ability to participate in a literate, friendly, helpful community of like minded people.  This Board is a good example of that Community.  Thank you Harvey, Leslie, Moderators, and Members.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cush said:


> To be fair, I think Leslie's got the right of it. The Amazon "board" was never meant to be a real Board as this one is. No formal Moderation, no real Board format, etc. I have ceased even visiting there. A real unexpected benefit of Kindle ownership (caretaking? companionship?) is the ability to participate in a literate, friendly, helpful community of like minded people. This Board is a good example of that Community. Thank you Harvey, Leslie, Moderators, and Members.


amen!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Had I not done outside research on the Kindle, and based my decision on the Discussion Board alone, I am unsure if I would have actually gotten one. Everybody is so mean spirited I feel like I would have been so turned off I might not have gotten one. And that's a shame, because everybody should be able to share in the Kindle joy.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Amazon discussion groups,  they were a stepping stone to HERE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Everything has it's purpose and now we are all where we are supposed to be.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

cush said:


> To be fair, I think Leslie's got the right of it. The Amazon "board" was never meant to be a real Board as this one is. No formal Moderation, no real Board format, etc. I have ceased even visiting there. A real unexpected benefit of Kindle ownership (caretaking? companionship?) is the ability to participate in a literate, friendly, helpful community of like minded people. This Board is a good example of that Community. Thank you Harvey, Leslie, Moderators, and Members.


Yes, a big THANK YOU to Harvey, Leslie, Moderators, and Members as well.

You all make this place a great place to wake up and drink my coffee to in the mornings. I can always count on a Good Chuckle from someone to make my day.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well you all know my feelings about "the other side" I very rarely visit there.    

TENINX:  Who are you trying to fool? ...it's because I'm here, admit it...your nose is growing.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Well you all know my feelings about "the other side" I very rarely visit there.
> 
> TENINX: Who are you trying to fool? ...it's because I'm here, admit it...your nose is growing.


Nose?

Oh, you mean like Pinocchio when he told a lie?

Yeah, you caught me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sailor said:


> Yes, a big THANK YOU to Harvey, Leslie, Moderators, and Members as well.
> 
> You all make this place a great place to wake up and drink my coffee to in the mornings. I can always count on a Good Chuckle from someone to make my day.


Just be careful while drinking coffee while reading these boards. It could be very dangerous to your keyboard!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I've sprayed my coffee a couple of times!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I've sprayed my coffee a couple of times!
> 
> Betsy


I sprayed Dr. Pepper earlier today!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I sprayed Dr. Pepper earlier today!!


Spraying is definitely bad for your computer. I'm more of a snorter, myself. But definitely Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Spraying is definitely bad for your computer. I'm more of a snorter, myself. But definitely Dr. Pepper.


Speaking of... I believe I must have one now!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I sprayed Dr. Pepper earlier today!!


*Dr. Pepper rules!!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

How spray proof are kindles?  Is that in the FAQ?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

+







=


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true.... so true...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not here.  Never could stand Dr. Pepper.  Sorry.  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------

